# Ht 20 & Ht 18



## ken8562000 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hello 

Would anyone be interested in buying two large frames ??

One is a 1976 HT 20 and the other is an HT 18.

They are both near Cleveland Ohio. I made a deal to buy them about a month ago. Now I cant buy them .. no time in the near future to pick them up.

They were asking $2500 for the pair .. with two mower decks and lots of spare parts.

They agreed to sell them to me for $2200

If you are interested please let me know ASAP .. I will pass on the persons contact info. 
I check my regular e-mail everyday please send your reply to [email protected] 

Thanks
Ken


----------



## ken8562000 (Sep 30, 2004)

*MORE INFO on the HT 20 and HT18*

1) 1976 Bicentennial HT 20 with 2 - 54" decks. Shredder blades on 1 of the decks. Additional transmission, gear box for deck and linkage brackets (20 HT motor is pulled from this tractor since we thought it had a problem. It doesn't. Problem was with universal joint which has been replaced. Does burn minor oil. The 1976 has the 18 motor in it now, which was completely rebuilt 2-300 hours ago. Runs fine!!!!) 20 HT motor included in sale.

2) 1973 (?) HT 18 with 54" deck. Repainted with clear coat in 1995. (18 HT motor has been pulled and is in the 1976 above.Motor was rebuilt see above notes) PTO pulley, case of oil filters and related misc. pins for deck, etc. Hasn't been used for 6 years. Owner's manual.


----------

